# Can you ride with 2 stitches in front of shin?



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

The doc couldn't really answer this when I got two stitches in the front of my shin today after I banged my leg on the corner of a desk. Wonder if any of you got a minor stitch job like that and went riding anyways is what I am inclined to do.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Just wait 1 week... You should be alright, but if the stitches come out before you heal, you might get a scar. The same applies if you wait too long to get them out.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Ride somewhat hard and your bloodflow may burst the sutures. I'd wait until the skin starts fusing together. Hold still, young Grasshopper...


----------



## BigSteve in CO (Sep 12, 2009)

jazzanova said:


> ...if the stitches come out before you heal, you might get a scar.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

You can ride, this is late, so you probably already have. I would just wear a pad to prevent any bang bang to the area. Also, sweat is a bacteria factor you want to avoid until its closed.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Chicks dig scars


----------



## ryantrek (Jul 30, 2013)

Take out the stitches and super glue the bad boy. And then get to riding!!


----------

